# Paula Deen's HAIR: Why can't mine look like that? Then I wouldn't color!!



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Her hair is spectacular!!*
I know she has a personal stylist 24/7 but still...Look at this photo. I am so jealous. Guess it's still Garnier Nutrisse #40 for me.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was talking about gray hair on women yesterday and Paula is one of those woman that look fabulous.
Personally, I'll continue to visit my hair stylist every 5 or 6 weeks to cover it.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have no choice but to keep coloring.  My grays are only down the center part and the two sides below the temples.  I'll look like Grandpa from the Munsters.  

I have a friend Maureen whose hair is even prettier than Paula Deen's.  She used to color it...I love it natural.  Everyone tells her to leave it be; it is SO STRIKING.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I recently did the au naturale hair thing ....










(I'm not a woman, but still ....) I still worry some times that I just look old. But, back to chicks ... I love seeing a woman rock her gray or salt n pepper hair. My mother stopped coloring early - like about 35 - and since I've always associated women with gray hair as being self-assured and confident.

@sjc: is your gray grouped enough to leave a witches lock? I love dark hair with a single streak of silver/white/gray.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jamie Lee Curtis also looks fantastic with her grey hair.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Grey is YUCK - it is SILVER!

That's what I have anyway, none of this dull stuff for me


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I bet she does color, she just colors it something more appropriate to her age and what her demographic expects of her.  Just like I'm sure she says "ya'll" a bit more than she really would if a camera or the eyes of fans weren't on her.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Emmylou Harris also has beautiful silver hair. Mine is a bizarre salt and peppery color naturally so yes I color it.


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

If I could look like Emmylou, I wouldn't color it either.

With hair the color of mine, even one gray shows, so stopping the color would be a big decision.  I think it's a bit salt and pepper around the hairline and on the crown, but I don't actually know.  And I don't intend to look.    Bring on the Clairol Natural Instincts.

Geoffrey, your avatar is taking the au naturale look, too.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Did you notice her hair color kind of matches her shirt in the picture.  With all the money she makes she should look gorgeous as she does! 
  Brenda J.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I bet that's not a totally natural grey.  
I have grey but I'm also very fair so I look washed out when I'm too grey.  Right now I'm a brunette.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

maryannaevans said:


> If I could look like Emmylou, I wouldn't color it either.
> 
> With hair the color of mine, even one gray shows, so stopping the color would be a big decision. I think it's a bit salt and pepper around the hairline and on the crown, but I don't actually know. And I don't intend to look.  Bring on the Clairol Natural Instincts.
> 
> Geoffrey, your avatar is taking the au naturale look, too.


A crown of silver mixed into your dark hair would look cool as an accent.


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

Why,  thank you, Geoffrey.  I'll probably do that someday.  Would be nice to know in advance how it was gonna look, but I guess you gotta roll the dice sometime.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've always said I'd let my hair go grey naturally because I didn't want to be stuck having to keep up with coloring. Now that I'm seeing more grey popping up, I realize I DO NOT want to go grey. I think it would make me feel very old.

For now I can indulge my new hobby - pulling those suckers out. I'm not there yet, but at some point I'll have decide to either start coloring or deal with thinning hair. 

I think Paula Deen is adorable.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was happy when Stacy London from 'What Not To Wear' started sporting a streak of silver.










It's a great nod to to her age (although she is younger than me by 3 years, she does turn 41 in a few weeks) ... and I love also that opinion on it is all over the place from 'It's great' to 'It's obviously fake' to 'the rest is fake' to 'she's Hot' to she's old' .... you know, keep 'em guessing.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I think Jamie Lee looks smoking hot with the "silver". 
I think Richard Gere looks his best ever with the silver.

Geoffrey:  You look amazing.  My dad was salt and pepper at 18.  He is now 83 and has a full head of Paula Deen hair.  He still has gals hit on him; much to my mother's dismay.

*Just like I think some men look much better "au-naturalle" rather than trying to sport a nasty looking toupee'.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

hairstyle is a little crazy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

You want all that extra weight she has to go with the hair?  My kindle partner likes her, but I can do without her (and Rachel Ray)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> You want all that extra weight she has to go with the hair? My kindle partner likes her, but I can do without her (and Rachel Ray)


I've never watched Paula Deen; I just love her hair. Rachel totally gets on my nerves...way too perky. I watched her for about the first two weeks and that was enough.


----------

